# 2007 Georgie Boy Body Parts



## lincolncent (Jul 14, 2011)

I ripped of one of my storage compartment doors off and cannot find the "rolled H channel" aluminum hinge.  This hinge is screwed to the compartment door and then the whole unit mates to a similar hinge (reversed) that is mounted to the motorhome itself.  Anyone know where to find  this piece?


----------



## akjimny (Jul 14, 2011)

Re: 2007 Georgie Boy Body Parts

Hi David and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Google "RV Salvage Parts" and check with some of the suppliers listed there.  I don't think you are going to be able to buy just the hinge.  You will probably have to buy a complete replacement door.       Good luck with your search and post back to let us know how you do.


----------



## lincolncent (Jan 10, 2012)

Alas, on a roadtrip to Niagra Falls we ran across an RV dealer that had a 12' piece of the rolled H channel and gladly purchased it for 24$.  Got home and did a little McGiver on it and the door is now a fix.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 11, 2012)

MacGyver??  Glad you got it fixed on the cheap.  Motorhome repairs can be costly if you can't do them yourself.


----------

